# Which Chemical?



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Is it OK to use Thetford chemicals (or similar), in the toilet holding tank,
I notice there are numerous types , but are they all basically the same, i.e. they cure nasty niffs and break down waste? You would obviously have to make sure the right ratio is used. :book:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

Is it OK, yes, is it required NO, RV black tanks shouldn't need any chemicals to work properly, adding them kills the natural bacteria which breaks down the waste. 
We have never used anything and don't have smells, your tank is vented to the roof which should draw out the niffs.. same principal as a SOG ..

Here is a description of how they should work ..

http://www.phrannie.org/macerator.html


----------

